# My 3 year old with her rocking horse practicing halter and driving.



## Mima Acres (Jul 2, 2012)

This cracked me up! She was at her first mini show a couple weeks ago and must have been paying attention...before she fell asleep.







She put the cart before the horse though haha.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jul 2, 2012)

Wayyy too cute!!!!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jul 2, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 4, 2012)

So when are you going to put her in leadline?!



You just have to!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 4, 2012)

Diane is sooo right, you really should!! Love her holding the mouth and "adjusting the leg placement"....just way too cute!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2012)

VERY cute!!!


----------



## Mima Acres (Jul 5, 2012)

Performancemini said:


> So when are you going to put her in leadline?!
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to!!!!


Soon I hope


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 6, 2012)

So precious. You could title that 2nd pic _*"Cart Before the Horse".*_


----------



## Tony (Jul 6, 2012)

So cute.


----------



## susanne (Jul 19, 2012)

Start 'em young! Your daughter is adorable, smart and VERY creative.


----------



## markadoodle (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh my _goodness_

How ADORABLE is _that?!_


----------



## Mima Acres (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments. Kids have such good imaginations


----------

